# المضخات الطاردة المركزية،صيانة،تشغيل ،تكهف! Centrifugal Pumps ,O&M&Cavitation



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 
*نظرا لأن صيانة المضخات موضوع مهم *
*واثناء تصفحي وقع بين يدي اربعة ملفات بصيغة **pdf*​ 
*ضغطتها في ملف واحد **zip** يشمل هذا الملف على المواضيع التالية :*​ 

*1-**Centrifugal Pump : Basic Concept of Operation** ,**Maint**&**Troubleshooting*​ 

*2-**Centrifugal Pump : Basic Concept of Operation** ,**Maint**&**Troubleshooting*
*PartII.Understanding Cavitation.1*​ 

*3-**Centrifugal Pump : Basic Concept of Operation** ,**Maint**&**Troubleshooting*
*PartII.Understanding Cavitation.2*​ 

*4-** بطاقة المضخة **Pump Data Sheet*​ 

*اتمنى ان ينال إستحسانكم*
*والله الموفق..


*Cent.Pump.zip​*
*​


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (25 سبتمبر 2009)

الله عليك جميل جدا الملفات دي ان شاء الله تفيدني


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (25 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندسه عبير قال:


> الله عليك جميل جدا الملفات دي ان شاء الله تفيدني


 

وفقك الله وسدد خطاك.. مهندسة عبير..​


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد شراحبيل على هذه الملفات القيمه وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا على دعمك الدائم لهذا الملتقى الجميل الذي يرفد المهندسين بكل م هو جديد ومفيد ويجعلهم...up dated والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته... 
:56::56::56:


----------



## eng.ahmed.ali (25 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير , ملفات قيمة بالفعل جارى تحميلها


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور محمد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو سرويه (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم يا دكتور وكل سنة وانت طيب
لا يوجد ما اقول..... ولكن جعلك الله معلما للاجيال العربية والاسلامية


----------



## مهندس محمد 2 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع هندسي مميز دكتور محمد .. بوركت على الجهود العلمية المميزة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل عبد الشهيد قال:


> بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد شراحبيل على هذه الملفات القيمه وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا على دعمك الدائم لهذا الملتقى الجميل الذي يرفد المهندسين بكل م هو جديد ومفيد ويجعلهم...up dated والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...
> :56::56::56:


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
جزاك الله خيرا مهندس جميل عبدالشهيد 

وشكرا على جهودك المميزة والواضحة في القسم .. 
وجعل ذلك في موازينك ..وفقك الله ..​


----------



## م/يوسف (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

شكرا يا دكتور محمد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed taye3 (26 سبتمبر 2009)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


حياك الله وبياك اخى الحبيب مواضيعك دائما مميزة والى الامام


----------



## amrhawash (26 سبتمبر 2009)

لك منا كل الشكر وربنا يجزيك بة خيرا والى الامام دائما


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 سبتمبر 2009)

فد تم التحميل وبارك الله فيك دكتور / محمد باشراحيل على هذه الملفات القيمه وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## dodo_dovelike (26 سبتمبر 2009)

متشكرين جدا يا دكتور محمد على المجهود الجبار 
وكل سنة ومعاليك طيب


----------



## م/عادل حسن (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
د / محمد لطالما تصفحت وبحثت عن مواضيع التى اثرت الملتقى
فأنى ارى ان كلمات الشكر تقف عاجزه ولا اجد الكلمه المناسبه
ولكنى ادعو الله تعالى ان يتقبل اعمالك ويجزيك عنها خيرا وان ينفع بك الله الناس


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

eng.ahmed.ali قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير , ملفات قيمة بالفعل جارى تحميلها


 
بارك الله فيك..مهندس أحمد​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

مهندس أيمن حسن قال:


> شكرا يا دكتور محمد جزاك الله خيرا


 
بارك الله فيك .. مهندس أيمن حسن.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ابو سرويه قال:


> السلام عليكم يا دكتور وكل سنة وانت طيب
> لا يوجد ما اقول..... ولكن جعلك الله معلما للاجيال العربية والاسلامية


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
وكل عام وانتم بخير.. وصحة وسلامة..

وفقك الله لكل قول جميل.. وجزاك خيرا عليه..​


----------



## إبن جبير (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراً لك يا دكتور على المعلومات المفيدة 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

م/يوسف قال:


> شكرا يا دكتور محمد جزاك الله خيرا


مهندس يوسف 
العــــــــ بارك الله فيك ــــــــــفو​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

ahmed taye3 قال:


> حياك الله وبياك اخى الحبيب مواضيعك دائما مميزة والى الامام


 

المهندس أحمد طائي
سلمك الله .. وشكرا .. لك مواضيع مميزة

بارك الله فيك على الجهود المبذولة..​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

دائما متالق د /محمد " جزاك الله خيرا على المجهودات الرائعه " وفققكم الله تعالى


----------



## eng_Abo hamza (27 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وربنا يكرمك فى الدنيا والأخرة


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

amrhawash قال:


> لك منا كل الشكر وربنا يجزيك بة خيرا والى الامام دائما


 
مهندس عمرو
العــــــــ بارك الله فيك ــــــــــفو
وجزاك الله كل خير..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

amrhawash قال:


> لك منا كل الشكر وربنا يجزيك بة خيرا والى الامام دائما


 


م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> فد تم التحميل وبارك الله فيك دكتور / محمد باشراحيل على هذه الملفات القيمه وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


 
مهندس عبدالناصر عجوة 
بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله كل خير..
 على جهودك وابداعاتك..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

dodo_dovelike قال:


> متشكرين جدا يا دكتور محمد على المجهود الجبار
> وكل سنة ومعاليك طيب


 
مهندس dodo_dovelike
العــــــــ بارك الله فيك ــــــــــفو
وأنت بألف خير..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> دائما متالق د /محمد " جزاك الله خيرا على المجهودات الرائعه " وفققكم الله تعالى


 
أسعدك الله وهيأ لك طريق السعادة في الدارين..
ووفقك رب العالمين.. 
مهندس أسامة القاسي..
 بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك الله كل خير..​


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (28 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير...............................................................................................................


----------



## محمدوهاب (29 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور د/محمد وربنا يذيد من امثالك فى وطننا العربى وفقك الله وانعم عليك بفيض علمه


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 سبتمبر 2009)

محمدوهاب قال:


> مشكور د/محمد وربنا يذيد من امثالك فى وطننا العربى وفقك الله وانعم عليك بفيض علمه


 
الأخ الكريم مهندس محمدوهاب
بارك الله فيك أخي ووفقنا جميعا لكل خير ..
وأنعم علينا وعليكم بالخير العميم ووهبنا شكر ذلك..​


----------



## هاشم الكادي (29 سبتمبر 2009)

دائما مبدع وارجوا الاستمرار في ذلك وبالتوفيق 


coninue for that 

Good luck​


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

دائما مبدع وارجوا الاستمرار في ذلك وبالتوفيق


----------



## محمدضيف الله (1 أكتوبر 2009)

بجد موضوع مهم جدا وسوف استفيد منه جدا لاني مهندس تركيبات ميكانيكيه بمحطات المياه 
الله يبارك فيك وفي امثالك


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (2 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس بجد ربنا يوفقك


----------



## muh4ned (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور والله 
على النوت الرائعة


----------



## مصطفي عبد85 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

يديك العافية ياباش مهندسش


----------



## مصطفي عبد85 (2 أكتوبر 2009)

عفوا ياباش مهندس
غلطة مطبعية ,نرجو المزيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (7 أكتوبر 2009)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير...............................................................................................................


 


engr.amin قال:


> دائما مبدع وارجوا الاستمرار في ذلك وبالتوفيق


 
جزاكم الله كل خير وجع التوفيق حليفكم..​


----------



## ABO-BAKR (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور محمد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محبس (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا شكرا 
بوجودكم نشعر بالثقة دكتور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير...............................................................................................................


 


بارك الله فيكم .. وجزاكم كل خير.​ 


هاشم الكادي قال:


> دائما مبدع وارجوا الاستمرار في ذلك وبالتوفيق ​
> 
> coninue for that ​
> 
> good luck​


 

وفقنا الله وإياك على الدوام ..
 وطـَّيب الله ذكرك .
جزاك الله كل خير على كلماتك العطرة.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

engr.amin قال:


> دائما مبدع وارجوا الاستمرار في ذلك وبالتوفيق


 
بارك الله فيك .. وجزاك خيرا.​ 


محمدضيف الله قال:


> بجد موضوع مهم جدا وسوف استفيد منه جدا لاني مهندس تركيبات ميكانيكيه بمحطات المياه
> الله يبارك فيك وفي امثالك


 
المهندس محمد ضيف الله 
بارك الله فيك .. ونفعنا الله وإياك بما نقرأ ونكتب ونتعلم.

وجعلنا من ناشري العلم والمعرفة وطلبته.

وفقك الله في عملك.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أكتوبر 2009)

ايمن فتحى جوده قال:


> الف شكر يا بشمهندس بجد ربنا يوفقك


 
العــــــــ بارك الله فيك ـــــــــــــفو
مهندس ايمن وفقك الله ويسر أمرك.​


----------



## م/محمد صلاح عوض اب (28 أكتوبر 2009)

سكرا جدا الله يبارك فيك نرجو الذيادة فى باقى انواع المضخات


----------



## م/محمد صلاح عوض اب (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا
_على كل هذا المجهود_


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

م/محمد صلاح عوض اب قال:


> شكرا جدا الله يبارك فيك نرجو الذيادة فى باقى انواع المضخات


 

الأخ المهندس محمد صلاح عوض اب 
اشكرك وسوف احاول ان اضيف موضوعا عن
بقية الأنواع.
بارك الله فيك..​


----------



## ghazaly (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا جزيلاا


----------



## معتصم الوطن (2 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير علي هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابو امنه (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور وجزاك الله تعالى خير الجزاء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ابو امنه قال:


> شكرا يا دكتور وجزاك الله تعالى خير الجزاء


 

الأخ المهندس ابو امنة ..
العــــــــــــــــــــفو

تقبل الله دعواتك وأثابك خيراً منها..​


----------



## شاركس (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## qu_mech_eng (2 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً دكتور محمد، وفقك الله لخدمة الأمة..


----------



## SamiS. (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يادكتور


----------



## محمد عبدالاه (3 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لك ياريت لو فيه مواضيع اكتر عن المضهات وجزاك الله خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

ghazaly قال:


> شكرااا جزيلاا


 
​


معتصم الوطن قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير علي هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


 
العـــــــــ بارك الله فيكم ــــــــــو​وتقبل الله دعواتكم وأثابكم خيراً منها.​


----------



## اسامه العمرى (3 نوفمبر 2009)

هايل المموضوع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 نوفمبر 2009)

اسامه العمرى قال:


> هايل المموضوع


 
الله يسعدك .. مهندس العمري..​


----------



## محمود222 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يادكتور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 نوفمبر 2009)

هذه هي المشاكل الرئيسية في المضخات الطاردة المركزية..
Problems of Centrifugal Pumps

Cavitation - The NPSH of the system is too low for the selected pump
Wear of the Impeller - Can be worsened by suspended solids
Corrosion inside the pump caused by the fluid properties
Overheating due to low flow
Leakage along rotating shaft
Lack of Prime - centrifugal pumps must be filled with water in order to operate
Surge


----------



## ادهم111 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا للسادة المشرفين


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 نوفمبر 2009)

محمود222 قال:


> شكرا يادكتور وجزاك الله الف خير


 
العفو مهندس محمود وجزاكم الله الف الف خير ..​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 نوفمبر 2009)

*Cavitation*

*From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*


Jump to: navigation, search






This article's *tone or style may not be appropriate for Wikipedia*. Specific concerns may be found on the talk page. See Wikipedia's guide to writing better articles for suggestions. _(December 2007)_

 


Cavitating propeller model in a water tunnel experiment.




 High speed jet of fluid impact on a fixed surface.




 


Cavitation damages on a valve plate for an axial piston hydraulic pump.


*Cavitation* is the formation of vapour bubbles of a flowing liquid in a region where the pressure of the liquid falls below its vapor pressure. Cavitation is usually divided into two classes of behavior: inertial (or transient) cavitation, and noninertial cavitation. Inertial cavitation is the process where a void or bubble in a liquid rapidly collapses, producing a shock wave. Such cavitation often occurs in pumps, propellers, impellers, and in the vascular tissues of plants. Noninertial cavitation is the process in which a bubble in a fluid is forced to oscillate in size or shape due to some form of energy input, such as an acoustic field. Such cavitation is often employed in ultrasonic cleaning baths and can also be observed in pumps, propellers, etc.
Since the shock waves formed by cavitation are strong enough to significantly damage moving parts, cavitation is usually an undesirable phenomenon. It is specifically avoided in the design of machines such as turbines or propellers, and eliminating cavitation is a major field in the study of fluid dynamics.


----------



## Badran Mohammed (11 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين على المجهود
بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (16 نوفمبر 2009)

badran mohammed قال:


> مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين على المجهود
> بارك الله فيك


 
الأخ المهندس بدران محمد ..

جزاك الله الف خير .. والعفو .. 
اسأل المولى القبول والسداد لنا ولكم.​


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (19 نوفمبر 2009)

حقا جزاك الله كل خير يااستاذي وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الضخم..


----------



## شيششى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

باااااااااااااااارك الله فيييييييييك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يناير 2010)

محمود عزت احمد قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 
وبارك الله فيك أخي المهندس محمود​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يناير 2010)

مصطفى مشرفه قال:


> حقا جزاك الله كل خير يااستاذي وبارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الضخم..


 
أسعدك الله كما أسعدتني 
أخي الحبيب مهندس مصطفى 
وفقك الله وأثابك في الدارين ,​


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (31 يناير 2010)

الاخ العزيز د.محمد

اطلعت على المرفقات والمشاركة الخاصة بك ونظرا لكوني اتعامل يوميا مع عدد كبير من المضخات في محطتنا (محطة توليد الطاقة الكهرومائية) فانني وجدت المعلومات قيمة جدا ومفيده لكل من يرغب بالاطلاع على معلومات عن المضخات الطاردة المركزية وبشقيها النظري والعملي. وبالاخص موضوع التاكل 

جزاك الله كل خير 

بشار الراوي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 يناير 2010)

م.بشار الراوي قال:


> الاخ العزيز د.محمد
> 
> اطلعت على المرفقات والمشاركة الخاصة بك ونظرا لكوني اتعامل يوميا مع عدد كبير من المضخات في محطتنا (محطة توليد الطاقة الكهرومائية) فانني وجدت المعلومات قيمة جدا ومفيده لكل من يرغب بالاطلاع على معلومات عن المضخات الطاردة المركزية وبشقيها النظري والعملي. وبالاخص موضوع التاكل
> 
> ...


 
أخي العزيز المهندس بشار الراوي
بارك الله فيك .. لقد أثلجت صدري بعبق كلماتك . وثناءك على المشاركة..
جزاك الله خيرا.. 
واشكر لك مساهماتك ومشاركاتك في الملتقى باقسامه المختلفة 

ملحوظة : (of the record)
لم تفتني الذاكرة .. أحد الأخوة من عائلة الراوي درس معنا بقسم الهندسة الميكانيكية بجامعة الملك سعود (سابقا جامعة الرياض) بين عام 1973-1977 .​


----------



## أسيرالحنين (1 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يادكتور ..
والله مفيده جدا بالنسبه لي خصوصا ان مشروعي محطات مياه وبالضبط المضخات الموجوده في المحطه .......
جزيتم خيرا وياريت لو في حاجه في التخصص ده ياريت تتفضل علينا بيها يادكتور


----------



## خبير الاردن (2 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## simko (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جسر الأمل (7 فبراير 2010)

روعة...................


----------



## chaikh (7 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً دكتور محمد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر لنا ولك


----------



## nartop (10 فبراير 2010)

أولا بارك الله فيك د محمد على هذه المواضيع المفيدة للجميع
ثانيا وكما نعلم جميعا فإن ظاهرة التكهف هي ظاهرة سيئة في المضخات عموما ولكن السؤال هل يمكن الاستفاد من هذه الظاهرة بشكل إيجابي (عن طريق مسخنات دوامية مثلاً عن طريق انفجار الفقاعات الغازية المتشكلة عن ظاهرة التكهف و‘طائها الطاقة على شكل حرارة للتسخين) وشكرا لك للإصغاء والقراءة.


----------



## الافريقي (10 فبراير 2010)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (10 فبراير 2010)

جزيت الجنه دكتور

فعلا انا محتاج لهذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## gewargees (13 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات


----------



## sgs_87 (14 فبراير 2010)

thanks


----------



## فارس القبلة (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا


----------



## م.ابراهيم جمعه (9 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع ونفع الله بكم


----------



## المهندس عاصم (10 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاكم الف خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عادل 1980 (11 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووور يا دكتور
وجزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 مايو 2010)

أسيرالحنين قال:


> بارك الله فيكم يادكتور ..
> والله مفيده جدا بالنسبه لي خصوصا ان مشروعي محطات مياه وبالضبط المضخات الموجوده في المحطه .......
> جزيتم خيرا وياريت لو في حاجه في التخصص ده ياريت تتفضل علينا بيها يادكتور


 
وبارك الله فيكم مهندس أسير الحنين 
وأعتذر عن التأخير لعدم تواجدي بسبب بعض الظروف الخاصة 
اما مضخات محطات المياه فهذا ملف ارجو ان تجد به مايفيدك .

وهذا موقع :
http://www.prpengineering.com/water_pump_stations.htm​


----------



## ahmedtolba (27 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته 

شكرا جدا د كتور محمد علي الموضوع القيم جدا 
تسلم علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (27 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مايو 2010)

وهذا موقع مفيد عن المضخات الطاردة المركزية الرابط

هنا ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مايو 2010)

http://www.webbpump.com/_build/docs/alfa-laval-pump-manual.pdf


----------



## fokary (28 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم الأمه الاسلاميه وهداكم ووفقكم الى ما فيه خير البلاد والعباد


----------



## المهندس عبدالله (28 مايو 2010)

سؤال احبتي

لمذا نقوم بتفريغ الهواء من المضخات؟


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (30 مايو 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااا.
اللهم انصر اخواننا في غزه


----------



## م.م فادي (11 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك دكتور 
ولك ياحبذا لو تستطيع ان ترشدنا كيف نستطيع ان نجد كتب في صيانة المضخات وخاصة الغاطسة باللغة العربية 

مع الشكر


----------



## الانجينيير (12 يوليو 2010)

*انت راجل محترم*

والله ميه ميه


----------



## ammar -508 (12 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك اخي الكريم وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أكتوبر 2010)

fokary قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم الأمه الاسلاميه وهداكم ووفقكم الى ما فيه خير البلاد والعباد


 
بارك الله فيك ووفقك لكل خير وسدد خطاك اخي الكريم fokary


----------



## mohamed_tornado (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا الك الموضوع جدا راقي والي احضر الموضوع اكيد ارقى .
وفقك الله . تقبل مروري المتواضع*


----------



## الياس من العراق (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكر جزيلاً دكتور محمد
تم التحميل 
ملفات نافعة


----------



## رامي ياسين (2 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## برهم السيد (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك د.محمد وجعلك من عباده الصالحين


----------



## جاسم فرهود (5 أكتوبر 2010)

استاذ شكري المحترم كيف يتم نحميل كناب المضخات ولايوجد رابط اواية وسيلة للنحميل 
بارك الله فيك يا استاذ


----------



## hfhany (17 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد شراحبيل على هذه الملفات القيمه وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا على دعمك الدائم لهذا الملتقى


----------



## eng - mahmoud (25 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## chatze58 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير 
*


----------



## sultan0064 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور


----------



## Edin Dzeko (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## EBRAHEM DIAB (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عجرودى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عجرودى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_بصرحة شكرا _
_انا كان عندى الاول فقط _
_وبحثت كتير عن الباقى دون جدوى _
_شكرا على الباقى_


----------



## بلال مطاوع (8 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمد سعود ابراهيم (9 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير د / محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (9 نوفمبر 2010)

برهم السيد قال:


> بارك الله فيك د.محمد وجعلك من عباده الصالحين


 


hfhany قال:


> بارك الله فيك دكتور محمد شراحبيل على هذه الملفات القيمه وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا على دعمك الدائم لهذا الملتقى


 


medoo2011m قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 


chatze58 قال:


> *جزاك الله كل خير *


 


sultan0064 قال:


> جزاك الله خير يا دكتور


 


Edin Dzeko قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 


EBRAHEM DIAB قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 


عجرودى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 


عجرودى قال:


> _بصرحة شكرا _
> _انا كان عندى الاول فقط _
> _وبحثت كتير عن الباقى دون جدوى _
> _شكرا على الباقى_


 


بلال مطاوع قال:


> شكرا لك اخي الكريم


 


محمد سعود ابراهيم قال:


> جزاك الله خير د / محمد


 

الأخوة المهندسين ​
برهم السيد، hfhany ، medoo2011m ، chatze58
sultan0064، Edin Dzeko ، EBRAHEM DIAB ،
عجرودى، عجرودى ، بلال مطاوع ، محمد سعود ابراهيم

وجزاكم الله ألف خير على مروركم العاطر .. وبارك فيكم .
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم .. أشكركم على نفيس المعاني في مشاركاتكم. 

وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير. 
​ملحوظة : أعتذر عن عدم المرور على كل المشاركات للأخوة المهندسين الأفاضل .. 
وسوف أحاول الرجوع إليها والتعليق . 

وفق الله الجميع لكل خير.

​


----------



## Hamad.M (9 نوفمبر 2010)

حفظك الله من كل مكروة 

وجزاك الله خير


----------



## المهندس الحالم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

المجموعة جميله جدا 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## catcher.2010 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أسأل الله أن يوفقك د.باشراحيل _وأن يسدد خطاك ويزيدك من علمه _


----------



## حسام جاسم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا بارك الله فيك .


----------



## sendbad5200 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

*شكرا يا دكتور محمد *


----------



## chatze58 (17 ديسمبر 2010)

* جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ahhamdy (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف وخصوصا ملف data sheet وياريت اللي عنده ملفات لتوصيف باقي المعدات لايبخل بها على الجميع


----------



## حزام المهندس 2 (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وثاب محمد عليوي (30 مارس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا معلومات قيمة


----------



## Mechanical Eng. (30 مارس 2011)

موضوع رائع و مفيد ....... مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## م.شريف محمد (30 مارس 2011)

بارك الله وفيك د.محمد واشكرك على هذه المعلومات


----------



## سعيد معمل (30 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## THE IRON (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخ محمد موضوع ممتاز وجزاك الله


----------



## رائد حيران (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووور جدااااااااا على هذا الملف الرائع ونتمنى لك المزيد من الابداع


----------



## محمد العايدى (15 أبريل 2011)

مجهوود رائع جدا


----------



## خالد محمد نواب (14 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## فيصل التميمي (14 يوليو 2011)

كم كنت بحاجه لهذا الملف

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (29 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## سعيد معمل (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم وننتطر المزيد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أكتوبر 2011)

سعيد معمل قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم وننتطر المزيد


 

وبارك الله فيكم 
وتقبل الله منكم دعواتكم وأثابكم خيرا منها.​


----------



## علاء الغنام (30 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس الاشغال (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا يا دكتور وكل سنة وانت طيب


----------



## M.akmal (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد العطفي (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على تعبك واهتمامك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (3 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا دتور محمد 
كل عام و انتم بخير 
لي طلب ارجو ان لا اكون ثقيلا فيه نرجو ان تتكرم بموضوع عن المضخات اللإبتدائية primary pump و و تلك الثانويةsecodary pumpو ما الظروف التي ترغمنا على استخدامها و ماهي الفوائد منها و كيفية حساباتها ،و كيف يتم التأكد من توافقها مع السيستم و انا الحقيقة اطرح هذا الموضوع لأنه اكثر استخداما عند تصميم منظومة تشللرات
و ما الفرق بين اداء ووظيفة المضخة الثانوية و المضخة المناولة ( البوستر بامب ) 
بارك الله لكم و فيكم
اخوكم مهندس / صبري سعيد ​


----------



## zroogaa (9 فبراير 2012)

باركالله فيكم وزادكم علما


----------



## اسحاق عمان (10 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## برهم السيد (10 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## حسام محي الدين (10 فبراير 2012)

رررررررررررررررررررررررررروعة


----------



## habu (11 فبراير 2012)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## zroogaa (13 فبراير 2012)

باركالله فيكم يا شباب منوريين ​


----------



## zroogaa (13 فبراير 2012)

*بارك اللهفيكم ورحم الله والديكم وزادكم علما *


----------



## eng.karim ali (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع تقبل مني جزيل الشكر وفائق الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## سعيد معمل (13 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ميكك (14 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Methanex Engineer (14 فبراير 2012)

excellent


----------



## hatem2311 (14 مايو 2012)

هل يوجد موضوع كامل متكامل عن ظاهرة التكهف في المضخات بالعربي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## asertaym (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## nofal (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## yossef elkotby (10 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع هندسي مميز دكتور محمد .. بوركت على الجهود العلمية المميزة


----------



## mznmahmoud (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير
ونفع الله بك الاسلام والمسلمين

كنت في امس الحاجة لهذه المعلومات


----------



## مهندس اسماعيل (12 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## mohamad maher (13 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد خليفه إمام (1 ديسمبر 2012)

A;vh


----------



## محمد خليفه إمام (1 ديسمبر 2012)

Thanks


----------

